# Boycott March of Dimes WalkAmerica....



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...86#post2977886


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I wrote them. Thanks.


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

:







:







:







:

Quote:

March of Dimes-funded experimenters have spent funds sewing shut the eyes of newborn kittens. They have also strapped primates into restraining devices for days at a time; cut open the skulls of ferrets and injected chemicals directly into their brains; they even administer cocaine, alcohol, and nicotine to pregnant and newborn animals, despite the fact that we've all known for decades that all of these substances are harmful to developing babies!
http://www.peta.org/feat/modparents/

http://www.citybeat.com/1999-04-29/news3.shtml

http://www.pcrm.org/resch/charities/mod.html

Quote:

More recently, the March of Dimes sponsored experiments in which pregnant monkeys were given uterine infections, then tethered to a cage by monitoring cables that ran through the animals' uteruses and into their babies' bodies. While the March of Dimes has continued to sink money into questionable animal experiments, the real advances in birth defects research have come from human studies.
http://www.pcrm.org/resch/charities/mod_common_qs.html


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

bumping this as I don't think many know what the March of Crimes really does


----------



## AmandaBL (Aug 3, 2004)

You know.... I never really thought about them before. Yuck. Thanks for the info uke


----------



## Diane~Alena (Aug 23, 2004)

OMG! I had no idea! All my babies were born early and have spent many months in the nurseries depending on the information the March of Dimes has donated. I am a member of the March of dimes since the Birth of My 24 wk daughter. I will be contacting the group and asking for them to explain this. Thank you so much for the information.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Yuck. It just keeps getting worse.


----------



## diamond lil (Oct 6, 2003)

In regards to the Mead Johnson (baby formula company) sponsorship, I'm not sure a boycott would get the message across. I've been following this thread since it began in BF Advocacy, and I am in the process of writing a letter to my local newspaper.

A family from my area has been selected as the MOD WalkAmerica poster family, so the event is getting lots of local press. In my letter, I said that I would urge breastfeeding families NOT to boycott the event, but to participate by bringing their children, informing other walkers on the benefits of breast milk, and of course, leading by example.







:


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

Oh my goodness I had no idea, that is truely disturbing!


----------



## kathipaul (Sep 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grace Prevailed*
In regards to the Mead Johnson (baby formula company) sponsorship, I'm not sure a boycott would get the message across. I've been following this thread since it began in BF Advocacy, and I am in the process of writing a letter to my local newspaper.

A family from my area has been selected as the MOD WalkAmerica poster family, so the event is getting lots of local press. In my letter, I said that I would urge breastfeeding families NOT to boycott the event, but to participate by bringing their children, informing other walkers on the benefits of breast milk, and of course, leading by example.







:

Finally, a sane and reasonable response to this issue. Thank you for that. To boycott an event that is designed to help children just seems like it would not do anything for children in the long run. Also, if you dig in to the march of dimes website, they advocate strongly that babies be breastfed. They even give links to support groups. I think giving women the opportunity to learn about both formual feeding and breastfeeding at an event like this would be awesome.


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathipaul*
Finally, a sane and reasonable response to this issue. Thank you for that. To boycott an event that is designed to help children just seems like it would not do anything for children in the long run. Also, if you dig in to the march of dimes website, they advocate strongly that babies be breastfed. They even give links to support groups. I think giving women the opportunity to learn about both formual feeding and breastfeeding at an event like this would be awesome.

I agree but I cannot support an ORG that does the other heinous acts behind the scenes.

JMHO - so they advocate B/f'ing








: that's nice but the rest is awful.
To me it's like a little bandaid in a gaping wound


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathipaul*
Finally, a sane and reasonable response to this issue. Thank you for that. To boycott an event that is designed to help children just seems like it would not do anything for children in the long run. Also, if you dig in to the march of dimes website, they advocate strongly that babies be breastfed. They even give links to support groups. I think giving women the opportunity to learn about *both formual feeding and breastfeeding at an event like this would be awesome*.

Why would an "event like this" possibly *want* to educate women about formula feeding (unless it is the dangers of)? I really don't understand.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

If donators let them know that the funds will stop until MoD finds new sponsorship, it will hit them in the pocketbook and they will listen. Money talks.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

TiredX2 says:
"Why would an "event like this" possibly *want* to educate women about formula feeding (unless it is the dangers of)? I really don't understand."








:


----------



## kathipaul (Sep 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
Why would an "event like this" possibly *want* to educate women about formula feeding (unless it is the dangers of)? I really don't understand.

I am unclear about something. Where is it published that Mead Johnson is going to hand out information to pregnant women about formula feeding? On the walk america website it says the following: Mead Johnson will disseminate a March of Dimes brochure to nearly 3 million new moms in 2005. The brochure contains important information central to the March of Dimes mission to improve the health of babies, with advice on topics such as well-baby care, immunization, folic acid, and newborn screening. The company will tag or co-brand its affiliation with WalkAmerica in a variety of marketing/promotional vehicles, including Mead Johnson's custom publications (focused on prenatal and early postnatal care), its Consumer Resource Call Center, Hold-message for Call Center and Web site. Mead Johnson also will engage employees, their family and friends, to participate in WalkAmerica, as well as support the March of Dimes Nursing Grand Rounds program to reach more nurses with professional education. For more information about Mead Johnson, visit www.meadjohnson.com.

I am all for boycotting companies that do actual harm to children but I want to make sure I am very clear on the facts before I do anything. I don't want to get caught up in an emotional and not factual reaction to a situation. If someone can please educate me on where it says that formula feeding is going to be promoted, I would appreciate it. The March of Dimes does so much good in this country and around the world for babies that I think we should all be very, very clear on the facts before we advocate boycotting such an organization.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I truly cannot believe anyone would be this naive. The Mead Johnson name is going to be all over those pamphlets. Do you truly believe that they are disseminating "information" out of the goodness of their own hearts? Do you truly not think this "information" will not be thinly veiled advertising for their products, including formula? What could Mead Johnson possible gain by presenting breastfeeding in a positive light? What could they gain by subtly sabatoging breastfeeding with misinformation, pictures that make it seem like a difficult or "poor" thing to do.

I think, given the past history, it can be inferred that if Mead Johnson is going to be sharing "infomation" it will be information that will be biased AGAINST breastfeeding and TOWARDS formula feeding.


----------



## kathipaul (Sep 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
If donators let them know that the funds will stop until MoD finds new sponsorship, it will hit them in the pocketbook and they will listen. Money talks.

Could you please explain why it is necessary for March of Dimes to not affiliate itself with Mead Johnson? There are many sponsors of the Walk and I am unclear as to why Mead Johnson is such a bad sponsor. Just because they make and promote formula? There are many women who have to use formula or supplement with it. It would be ideal if all babies were breastfed until they wanted to stop but the reality of the world today is that is not going to happen with women working and some women have health issues and other problems. Yes, breastfeeding should be promoted as the best option. The March of Dimes does that. So, what is so wrong with having Mead Johnson offer a lot of financial support for the Walk? I don't see anywhere that they are going to be promoting formula or saying to anyone that they should not breastfeed. Before one does any harm to unborn babies (an boycotting the March of Dimes limits their ability to help babies thereby hurting them) let's be very , very clear on the facts.

If I am wrong about this, I apologize. I just don't understand at all this boycott.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Why would Mead Johnson possible want to promote the March of Dimes if they are not seeing it as an advertising venue? Corporations, especially formula corporations, do not do these sort of things out of the goodness of their hearts.

And breastfeeding should NOT be promoted as the "best" option. It should be promoted as the norm.


----------



## kathipaul (Sep 24, 2004)

Ok, so you are basically saying that corporations are evil and any corporation that goes against what you believe should be stuck down with lightning and avoided like the plague?









This still does not really answer my question about why that means we should boycott a great organization like the march of dimes.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathipaul*
Ok, so you are basically saying that corporations are evil and any corporation that goes against what you believe should be stuck down with lightning and avoided like the plague?









This still does not really answer my question about why that means we should boycott a great organization like the march of dimes.

Well, that's quite a leap of logic.
Are you interested in having a conversation, or just making what-you-believe-passes-for-witty coments?

Let's try an analogy.
Would you be OK with Philip Morris sponsoring the MoD?


----------



## kathipaul (Sep 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
Well, that's quite a leap of logic.
Are you interested in having a conversation, or just making what-you-believe-passes-for-witty coments?

Let's try an analogy.
Would you be OK with Philip Morris sponsoring the MoD?

LOL What a funny post. Are you really making a comparison between smoking tobacco and formula feeding? There is no comparison. I am interested in having a conversation but you keep not answering my question. My question is why should we boycott the march of dimes just because mead johnson is sponsoring it? I fail to see where this is going to be a bad thing and I would like to understand it. Instead of boycotting it and not sending the organization money, what is wrong with finding a way to make sure the message that breastfeeding is what is best for babies gets out, to counter the corporate sponsorship of a formula company. Plus, isn't there a bit of irony in the idea of boycotting an organization that helps babies because they have, among many sponsors, sponsorship by a company that makes formula (and vitamins, too). If we gave march of dimes more money, maybe they would not need corporate sponsorship at all? If our government was not so keep on providing tax breaks to corporations (for donations among other breaks ) maybe we would not need march of dimes at all because there would be universal health care and babies would automatically be taken care of.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

OK, I will try to use small words and simple sentences.

Mead Johnson is a formula company.

Mead Johnson is a formula company that is sponsoring the March of Dimes Walk Americs.

Mead Johnson is a formula company that is sponsoring the March of Dimes Walk America, and has fully admitted that they will use this connection as a jumping off point for diseminating "information" about how to care for a baby.

What kind of information will Mead Johnson share?

Mead Johnson is a formula company.

Mead Johnson will share information about formula.

The March of Dimes needs money.

Mead Johnson has money.

Breastfeeding advocates and advocates of the WHO Code know that it is not nice to market formula or information about formula to pregnant women.

Mead Johnson is a formula company.

Mead Johnson will share information about formula, and will use the March of Dimes as a platform for doing so.

This is bad.

Formula companies do not share positive information about breastfeeding.

Formula companies make breastfeeding look difficult.

Formula companies make formula feeding look easy.

What kind of information will formula companies have in their information packets with the March of Dimes name on it?

Information about formula!

Who will get this information?

Pregnant women.

Why should we boycott the March of Dimes?

To let them know that we do not want to compromise the message of good prenatal care for babies with misinformation from the formula companies.

Can I choose where to send my charity money?

Yes, I can.

Do I choose to send my charity money to an organization that also takes money from a formula company that disparages breastfeeding.

No, I do not.

What is the activism forum for?

Activism!

What if you don't think people should take action?

You should start your own thread!


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

The WHO code is there for a reason. Formula is dangerous whether you believe i or not.


----------



## kathipaul (Sep 24, 2004)

Ok, so underneath all the sarcasm in Annette's statement, what I read is that basically there is a belief that because a formula company is sponsoring the march, people believe that there will be information passed out to pregnant women about why they should feed their babies formula. This seems like a pretty strongly held belief. I wish there was more actual proof that this was happening but I will respectfully bow out of this discussion and wish all of you who are writing to march well in your efforts to make positive change in the health of babies.


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

"Over $225,000 over the last three years has gone to experiments to study visual development in the brains of cats, ferrets and hamsters. *In one case, experimenters sutured one eye shut on a group of kittens, then killed them a year later to study what effect this had on their brains. Similar experiments were performed on adult cats who were raised in total darkness from birth to 4-6 months of age before being killed.* Experiments were also conducted on hamsters and ferrets to investigate how alternative visual pathways are surgically destroyed. Scientific papers published on these experiments do not mention any clinical relevance to these studies.

In addition, March of Dimes has funded animal tests of many substances including alcohol, nicotine, cocaine, Valium-like drugs, benzene, and arsenite. The tests generally entail giving the substances to pregnant animals, then assessing the effects on their offspring. For example, intravenous nicotine and cocaine injections were given to pregnant rats to observe how this affected their offspring's performance in a maze. Cross-species organ transplants have also been conducted, such as putting pigs' organs into primates. Few of the primates survived more than a few days and several died within 1-2 hours."

http://www.satyamag.com/may95/wasser.html

oh YEAH,














"March of Crimes " is so righteous







:









PR-wise... MOD says,"Lets say we are pro- B/f'ing" because that will get us in with those Moms hence more donations







:














but we'll take away baby mammals (who should be feeding from their Mamas) & perform horrible tests all in the good name of science - blech - but aren't we (MOD) wonderful b/c we say it's good to b/f??
blech

Why Animal Experiments Fail in Birth Defects Research
http://www.pcrm.org/resch/charities/...ents_fail.html


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathipaul*
Ok, so underneath all the sarcasm in Annette's statement, what I read is that basically there is a belief that because a formula company is sponsoring the march, people believe that there will be information passed out to pregnant women about why they should feed their babies formula. This seems like a pretty strongly held belief. I wish there was more actual proof that this was happening but I will respectfully bow out of this discussion and wish all of you who are writing to march well in your efforts to make positive change in the health of babies.

Even if there isn't, I cannot spend my money on any com[any that is affiliated with a company that makes money off of the health of women and children.


----------



## Monkeyfeet (Feb 5, 2005)

speechless


----------



## mama ganoush (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathipaul*

This still does not really answer my question about why that means we should boycott a great organization like the march of dimes.

have you read any of things others have posted about mod's abuse of animals???

"March of Dimes-funded experimenters have spent funds sewing shut the eyes of newborn kittens. They have also strapped primates into restraining devices for days at a time; cut open the skulls of ferrets and injected chemicals directly into their brains; they even administer cocaine, alcohol, and nicotine to pregnant and newborn animals, despite the fact that we've all known for decades that all of these substances are harmful to developing babies!"


----------



## diamond lil (Oct 6, 2003)

A few posts ago you asked a question about printed materials/pamphlets that Mead Johnson was supposed to hand out. It is on the WalkAmerica website, but it's kinda buried.

Scroll down to the bottom of the main page for WalkAmerica until you see the different sponsors. If you click on the icon for Mead Johnson, it will direct you to a blurb about how excited MOD is to be in partnership with MJ, yadda, yadda. Then it explains that MJ will be distributing info to "3 million new moms." Sounds like MJ has a captive marketing audience for their product. Breastmilk (free, non-commercial and non-profit) doesn't get that kind of press, ykwim?


----------



## diamond lil (Oct 6, 2003)

Kathipaul: I did not read your post (#16) well enough. I see that you already found the info I just explained above.


----------



## Diane~Alena (Aug 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
I truly cannot believe anyone would be this naive. The Mead Johnson name is going to be all over those pamphlets. Do you truly believe that they are disseminating "information" out of the goodness of their own hearts? Do you truly not think this "information" will not be thinly veiled advertising for their products, including formula? What could Mead Johnson possible gain by presenting breastfeeding in a positive light? What could they gain by subtly sabatoging breastfeeding with misinformation, pictures that make it seem like a difficult or "poor" thing to do.
I think, given the past history, it can be inferred that if Mead Johnson is going to be sharing "infomation" it will be information that will be biased AGAINST breastfeeding and TOWARDS formula feeding.

My daughter was born at 24 wks 6 days and every bottle of breastmilk she was given was because of Mead Johnson and their donations to the nursery. The breastpump, breastmilk freezers, the bottles,the bags I brought the sterilized bottles home in, the room I pumped in, the cups she drank from(prems can lap milk from a cup unlike full term babes) all of this was donated by that company. Mead Johnson made a human milk fortifier that was added to my milk to increase the fat so she could grow on my milk instead of formula. Posters on the wall that i looked at promoted nursing your baby to improve their health and give them a healthy start were from Mead Johnson. I am very thankfull for mead johnson and all they did for the nursery and my child. My daughter came home being solely Breastfed she nursed for over a year untill she self weaned because she wanted a cup that could allow her to move after her older siblings. I know they make formula but they are good in other respects my baby is living breastfed proof









I am very upset about the information shared, the news that animals are being tortured is horrible. My daughter was born with her eyes sealed shut and I understand the desire to know what effect that can have. The idea of sewing a cats eyes shut makes me want to vomit and I am so upset about that, my daughters vision isn't worth that price. I will be writing to the MOD and asking them to please explain this news to me. I feel this animal abuse issue is enough reason to boycott them hands down. I thank you for sharing this news


----------



## kay4 (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:

I feel this animal abuse issue is enough reason to boycott them hands down. I thank you for sharing this news
ugh I agree. That is awful


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diane~Alena*
My daughter was born at 24 wks 6 days and every bottle of breastmilk she was given was because of Mead Johnson and their donations to the nursery. The breastpump, breastmilk freezers, the bottles,the bags I brought the sterilized bottles home in, the room I pumped in, the cups she drank from(prems can lap milk from a cup unlike full term babes) all of this was donated by that company. Mead Johnson made a human milk fortifier that was added to my milk to increase the fat so she could grow on my milk instead of formula. Posters on the wall that i looked at promoted nursing your baby to improve their health and give them a healthy start were from Mead Johnson. I am very thankfull for mead johnson and all they did for the nursery and my child. My daughter came home being solely Breastfed she nursed for over a year untill she self weaned because she wanted a cup that could allow her to move after her older siblings. I know they make formula but they are good in other respects my baby is living breastfed proof










How Formula Company "Advocacy" Undermines Breastfeeding


----------



## Diane~Alena (Aug 23, 2004)

Thank you for sharing that thread and I agree that most companies are out to line their pockets that is their nature. The very fact that they are rich means they are able to help out hospitals and families in need. I found them very helpfull in aiding my daughter to nursing and staying on human milk. I agree Formula is bad, human milk is for human babies but this company helped my child I don't hate them, I am glad they did it.

Up here in Canada we have more nursing moms and the norm is becoming that most moms nurse their babies from 6 months to one year. Our parental leave from work is now one year to promote breastfeeding for that first year. I think it is up to the local health department to urge moms to nurse their babies. The companies are making money creating a product that mothers are needing, stop the need and you stop the product.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Actually, I don't think formula is bad at all. I think it fills a need, but is horribly overused.

Quote:

I think it is up to the local health department to urge moms to nurse their babies. The companies are making money creating a product that mothers are needing, stop the need and you stop the product.
I think when you have a systemic problem, it is an oversimplification to say if A, then B. A systemic problem requires a sytem-wide solution.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diane~Alena*
Up here in Canada we have more nursing moms and the norm is becoming that most moms nurse their babies from 6 months to one year. Our parental leave from work is now one year to promote breastfeeding for that first year. I think it is up to the local health department to urge moms to nurse their babies. The companies are making money creating a product that mothers are needing, stop the need and you stop the product.

I'm in Canada too, and while more than 90% of mothers start breastfeeding, only under 20% still are at six months ( I can't remember the exact number.) Last year's stats just came out


----------



## Diane~Alena (Aug 23, 2004)

Quote:

I think when you have a systemic problem, it is an oversimplification to say if A, then B. A systemic problem requires a sytem-wide solution.
I agree but who is responcible? This is like sueing Mcdonalds for making people fat. Comapnies make money selling what people buy. Inform the people and you stop the company hurting them. This is not the responcibility of the company, the comapny makes jobs and pays the workers they make a safe product up to FDA standards. So work on the health department. Change the info the moms are getting from there. Get LLL out in full force. The problem isn't that Mead Johnson is passing out information. The problem is that the government isn't passing out enough on how to take care of your child in a cheap, healthy, and easy way. Ask yourself why is the government queit, they are being paid to be quiet. Is that the government you want? Do you want donations being made to your government influencing them to make bad choices for the people they care for and collect taxes from? This is the target of my anger and frustration not the companies.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I guess we'll have to agree to disagree, then- I feel that I can push my energy in many different directions, not just one.


----------



## Diane~Alena (Aug 23, 2004)

Quote:

I guess we'll have to agree to disagree, then- I feel that I can push my energy in many different directions, not just one.
I am so sorry if I look as if I don't respect your views I do! I however see the problem as being bigger, and boycotting a company doesn't seem to be the fix. I feel that the world on a whole is in need of a overhaul to stop it from going down the toilet. I am so sorry if I seemed to be attacking you. I feel so strongly about so many things and I can get carried away.


----------



## mama ganoush (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diane~Alena*
Do you want donations being made to your government influencing them to make bad choices for the people they care for and collect taxes from?

you have perfectly described my current government.







:


----------



## Victorian (Jan 2, 2003)

Diane~Alena - I am glad that the products that Mead Johnson supplied help you to breastfeed. But PLEASE understand that they didn't do it to help you. They did it to "buy" the right to supply your hospital with formula.

This if horrible that they are sponsoring MOD. EVERY SINGLE package of information that they give out will have their name stamped right on it (just like the AAP books that they buy). People will confuse MOD's stance on formula and once again people will be reassured that formula = breastmilk. And HOW do you think that it will reach so many people? Within the packets of free products that are given to new moms. Even the "breastfeeding" package has formula.

I recommend that you read the first chapter in Dr. Jack Newman's Ultimate Breastfeeding Guide if you need more info about how formula companies undermine breastfeeding.

One more reason to homebirh









Victorian (mother of two: one formula fed from 2 weeks, one supplemented with formula and donor milk for entire first year)


----------



## AmandaBL (Aug 3, 2004)

I came back to check up on this thread & was suprised to see "Suport the MOD walk" as the banner ad above it.


----------



## sovereignqueen (Aug 5, 2004)

Ok, I'm going out on a limb here, but I work in the non-profit sector, and times are really tough. So I'd like to give you a discreption of how these things work.
I was downsized recenly because my non-profit couldn't raise enough $ to make payroll. MOD's bread and butter is the walk, including corporate sponsors.
March of Dimes needs corporate sponsor, in return for $, they offer advertising to the sposor, benefits depend on how much $ they donate. These are not donations, they come out of the marketing budget, not the philanthropic budget. Sponsors choose organizatiosn based on how good of a match their constituant base it to the sponsors target market. Obviously, a non-profit that targets pregnant women and new mommys would be the perfect demographic for formula companies.
Of couse, MOD does not have to accept this sponsorship, but odds are they probably either couldn't afford to turn it down, which is an unfortunate reality in todays non-profit sector (which doesn't make it right), or the directors negotiating the deal have no idea about how FF undermines BFing and that the sponship violates the WHO code. My guess would be its a combo to both.
I would suggest writing the national development/executive directors and educating them on why this is a bad decision. I would also sugest sending these same letters to your state and local chapters.
MOD does need sponsors from somewhere. Unfortunalty right now its hard to be picky if its not specifically in your mission statement to avoid certain things. I would also suggest writing to comapines you do think MOD should be affiliated and encourage them to approach MOD about sponsoring them if they do not have Mead Johnson as a sponsor next year. I would also suggest writing MOD to encourage them to adhere to the WHO standerds and educate them as to how it combines with their mission in a nice tight package.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathipaul*
LOL What a funny post. Are you really making a comparison between smoking tobacco and formula feeding? There is no comparison.

The two industries both promote products that can kill. The formula industry knowingly, aggressively promotes formula in countries where the water is so filthy babies will die if they are formula fed, and they know it, and they do it anyway. You are taking your clean water and electricity for granted.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

If you want more information about Mead Johnson, you can go to the InFact Canada web site and do a search for that company name. 65 articles come up, such as "Mead Johnson Infant Feeding Presentation"

http://www.infactcanada.ca/InfactHomePage.htm

Quote:

A 'Baby Seminar' was offered by Mead Johnson (MJ) in the City of Scarborough. (Toronto, Canada)...

"...I paid close attention to the language Lorraine used. Where there hidden messages? And yes, the subtleties were there. Several times I heard that 'a lot of women have a lot of difficulty with breastfeeding', for feeding multiples breast is best, but 'it was much too difficult'. To (Mead Johnson) the word 'wean' means to give formula in a bottle and much of the seminar was spent on the method to wean baby to the various products on offer. Expressing breastmilk as an option when returning to work was never mentioned. Questions about formula preparation were answered with an air of authority and confidence, not evident when responding to breastfeeding inquiries.

"Next came the hastiest CPR course I have ever imagined. Put on by St John's Ambulance, a co-sponsor, child safety was clearly not the focus of the evening. At the end, we were all handed the gift pack: Baby Steps Books, infant stimulation cards, 'nutrition' information and a can of formula.

"I cannot say that I am surprised that this happened. I believe that (Mead Johson) has absolutely no business teaching women and their families about breastfeeding. They have flagrantly violated the International Code and for this I am furious and I have started my campaign of protest."

To understand the full impact of these articles it is helpful to understand what the WHO Code is:
http://www.breastfeedingonline.com/code.html
(The Code is law in dozens of countries in the world...parts of the Code are law in Canada, where the above seminar occurred!)


----------



## doctorjen (May 29, 2003)

I want to strongly second the person who pointed out that Mead Johnson and Ross do not provide products and services to hospitals out of the goodness of their heart. The buy the right to advertise to a hospital's patients by giving the hospital free formula and bottles. Hospitals frequently argue that they have to accept this free formula and the advertising that goes with it, or they'd have to buy formula. How much do you think it costs to feed a newborn for 2 days, even if you exclusively formula feed? Estimates I've read suggest about 6 dollars a day. Surely this cost could be passed on to the consumer the way the cost of food for all other hospitalized patients are.
Same with materials used for premature infants. Why shouldn't a hospital buy it's own containers to store human milk, cups to feed preemies, etc? They certainly aren't counting on sponsors to pay for the syringes we use to give medicines - why isn't the provision of breastmilk to fragile preemies not at least as vital and worth spending money on?
No hospital would allow McDonald's to give advertising materials to it's cardiac intensive care unit patients in exchange for McDonald's providing free food to the same patients!
Formula marketing is all about brand loyalty. If you can get moms to be loyal to your brand, you ensure they will use it. If Mead Johnson can generate good will about their name, they will absolutely use it to their benefit. They want people to think "Oh Mead Johnson, that's that nice company that has their name on the bottles we used to feed our preemie in the hospital. They also sponsor MOD. If I need to use formula, that's the type I'll use." Market share is very important when your product has no benefit over any of the other brands available, and is inferior to the free, natural source already available to most babies!


----------



## MotherEden (Dec 18, 2004)

I just wanted to ad that I have been boycotting March of Dimes for years as they test on animals and have been given information many many many times on alternatives.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmandaBL*
I came back to check up on this thread & was suprised to see "Suport the MOD walk" as the banner ad above it.


Oh my! Thanks for pointing that out! Cynthia sent that particular concern on to Peggy O'Mara and that ad has been stopped in the er..ad thingie (technical term) until we hear from her.


----------



## Els' 3 Ones (Nov 19, 2001)

I stopped any support of them years ago when I was inundated with pro-vax info --------

How do vaccines prevent birth defects?

I later learned abt the animal testing..................just reaffirmed my decision.


----------



## sovereignqueen (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Els' 3 Ones*
I stopped any support of them years ago when I was inundated with pro-vax info --------

How do vaccines prevent birth defects?
.

They probably don't, but vax alligns with their mission since it was founded by FDR to find a cure for polio.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy*
Oh my! Thanks for pointing that out! Cynthia sent that particular concern on to Peggy O'Mara and that ad has been stopped in the er..ad thingie (technical term) until we hear from her.

Hooray!


----------



## MotherEden (Dec 18, 2004)

http://www.marchofcrimes.com/


----------



## elicatanna (May 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doctorjen*
I want to strongly second the person who pointed out that Mead Johnson and Ross do not provide products and services to hospitals out of the goodness of their heart. The buy the right to advertise to a hospital's patients by giving the hospital free formula and bottles. Hospitals frequently argue that they have to accept this free formula and the advertising that goes with it, or they'd have to buy formula. How much do you think it costs to feed a newborn for 2 days, even if you exclusively formula feed? Estimates I've read suggest about 6 dollars a day. Surely this cost could be passed on to the consumer the way the cost of food for all other hospitalized patients are.

I currently sit on a committe that is working on getting the Baby Friendly Initiative status for our hospital. This is a very long process and takes a lot of planning and work. I only started on the committe this year, but they have been working on getting the status since 1997. In the few meetings I have attended I have learned something about Formula Contracts that companies have with the hospitals. One requirement for being a Baby Friendly Hospital is that ALL formula is purchased by the hospital...no freebies...no benefits etc. I know it does not seem like it could add up to be a lot of money to have hospitals buy the couple days of formula a baby needs if they are being formula fed, but the post partum and nicu wards of the hospital are not where the majority of the free formula is being used. A large amount of formula is used on pediatric wards. These children come into the hospital already established on formula and they need to be fed.I'm sure it would cost more than $6 a day unfortunately. I absolutely agree that hospitals should NOT be under formula contracts, but finding the funds to get out of these contracts is tough, and costs a lot more than we think, when we consider all the places infant formula is used in the hospital. It's like being stuck between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## Victorian (Jan 2, 2003)

but if more women were breastfeeding because the formula was no longer being pushed in the hospitals, less of those babies would be on formula to purchase. The cost of the formula for those babies that NEED it would not be overbearing and would be billed to insurance the same as if I were in the hospital eating their food. The hospital would then also have the incentive to use fact-based medicine when it comes to things like jandice (i.e. helping the baby to get more breastmilk) rather than using formula.

And if a woman comes to the hospital to give birth intending to bottlefeed, she should be required to BYO.


----------



## Victorian (Jan 2, 2003)

one more thing....it would also then be more cost-effective to be giving those babies milk from a milk bank (which is what they (well most of them) truely need) rather than formula.

V.


----------



## elicatanna (May 26, 2004)

I completely agree that women who intend on bottlefeeding should be required to bring their own formula. And I absolutely agree about milk banks. Unfortunately there are not a lot of them around right now (Canada only has one). The hospital I am on the committee for has a 91% rate of mothers breastfeeding when they leave the hospital. Those rates drop significantly after a few to 6 mos, and those drops don't necessarily have anything to do with the hospital. So although it's true that less babies would need formula if the rates remained high...it's not necessarily the 'hospital' that's to 'blame'. It's a big cost, and I think our government should just get on board and provide more funding to cover the difference, but in the meantime the hospial has to come up with the funds from somewhere. I'm not at all trying to justify hospitals having formula contracts, I'm just trying to point out that it is financially difficult to get out of them. Years down the road, the efforts made by hospitals to become baby friendly will be seen (ie. less sick babies, etc, etc, etc), but it's the meantime that's difficult. Health care is very different in Canada than in the US, and pretty much everything is covered by our health care system, so patient meals etc are not billed to an insurance company, but are part of the hospital's budget.


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

let's not forget the HEINOUS Animal testing MOD does
(my post #3 here)







:


----------

